# Pecan Wood. Two Questions



## smokinthesmc (Jul 9, 2010)

I just bought some Pecan Wood, in natural state, I assume its best to remove the bark before burning but just wanted to check before doing all that. And was wondering if I got soaked on the price or not. $10.00 per bundle / this being the bundle size.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jul 9, 2010)

I pay $8 for a small bag here in Montana, so $10 for that is fair to me...if I lived somewhere that pecan grew naturally I would look for some free stuff, craglist, local traid raido etc..

I never worry about bark but some may have a different opinion, seems like when you split it most of the bark would fall off any ways.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jul 9, 2010)

You did good man!   Pecan Rocks!   Especially for beef!

Bark don't bother me.

Its your wood now try it both ways and see for yourself!

SOB


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 9, 2010)

If your going to cut it into smaller pieces the majority of the bark will probably come off if not I don't worry about what little doesn't


----------



## cwalk (Jul 9, 2010)

I second the pecan and beef


----------



## dale5351 (Jul 9, 2010)

I pay about $6 for a pound of pecan chips (or any other flavor).  As the guy in the Staples TV ad would say when he looks at the price you paid "That's a great price".   All you need now is a chipper.   Perhaps you could put it into a vice over a bag to catch sawdust and use a power saw to cut off small disks.  They would be easy to break into chips, and the sawdust would work too.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Pineywoods said:


> If your going to cut it into smaller pieces the majority of the bark will probably come off if not I don't worry about what little doesn't


What Jerry said just about covers it.


----------



## caveman (Jul 9, 2010)

Sometimes I get envious of those who can use flavored tree logs to smoke their whatever they are smoking.  Now, I don't really worry about it so much anymore since the stuff I buy in the bag serves my purpose.  And I would've paid $10 for that bundle.  I think you done good there.


----------



## smokinthesmc (Jul 10, 2010)

Hey, Thanks everyone. I did cut some of what I will need tomorrow with a skillsaw 2" disks on the 2-3" logs. Bark came off a bit but it's on there pretty good so gonna just leave it.

Got a small butt going on early am and will still leave me time for a few hours in the towels in a cooler.

 planning Fatties ( Philly style for lunch )

and some ABT's to snack on prior to dinner.

And dont fret I got before pics taken and will be sure to get after's for Qviews.

Thanks again!   Best of smoke to all those fire'ing up tomorrow !!!


----------



## chefrob (Jul 10, 2010)

pecan is what i use the most and i don't take of the bark.........as for the $$  it looks like a fair deal. try to find down limbs after a storm and i'm sure they will let you take it for free, i do this in the neiborhoods where there are lots of elderly people. it turnes out to be a win/win deal.


----------



## smokinthesmc (Jul 10, 2010)

Got a storm brewing this weekend and I'm getting itchy to start driving around hunting wood!


----------



## cwalk (Jul 10, 2010)

Im not a big identifier of wood, but how can you tell the diff between woods, be it hickory, pecan mesquite, etc


----------



## smokinthesmc (Jul 10, 2010)

Well the mesquite here is obvious the bark and greenery are very unique. The Pecan I could only tell if it was an orchard. And the citris is obvious from the fruit still on the tree. But the rest I wouldnt have a clue.


----------



## cwalk (Jul 10, 2010)

ok well my dad had a pear tree in his yard, not that big , but its a tree. Would it be possible to cut a few pieces off it and use it


----------



## smokinthesmc (Jul 10, 2010)

Sorry I know zero about Pear.


----------



## shooterrick (Jul 10, 2010)

I use Pecan Oak and Apple when I can find it.  Mostly Pecan.  Got a half cord free last fall.  Your bundle price sounds fair to me.  Just make sure the wood is seasoned well.  Bark?  No probs as far as I am concerned.


----------



## shooterrick (Jul 10, 2010)

Cwalk said:


> ok well my dad had a pear tree in his yard, not that big , but its a tree. Would it be possible to cut a few pieces off it and use it


Pear is about the closest thing to apple in the deep south I have found.  It is almost not decernable from apple when smoking in my opinion.  Use it for poultry and pork and you will be pleasantly rewarded.


----------



## alblancher (Jul 11, 2010)

I just cut up about a 1/4 cord of pecan from a tree that is still green but laying on the ground on the new property.  Per Rick's instructions I cut it with the chain saw to about 12 inch lengths.  Put the wedge and sledge hammer to it and nothing happened.  Has to be the toughest wood I have ever tried to split.  Hope it's more cooperative it in a couple of months when it dries out a bit.  I'd hate to rent a hydraulic log splitter for such a small amount of wood. 

Some of the logs I cut are 18" diameter.

Al


----------



## smokinthesmc (Jul 11, 2010)

That just made me think of another wood Question,Would the Wood ( Ha, Would the Wood) smoke be different from the outer libs to the more center cuts or larger pcs. ie 18" diameter pieces due to more rings and whatever might change to that area of the tree / Trunk ??


----------

